# Spawn?



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

Looks like bass are begining their spawn from what I've seen. Had someone tell me just the little ones are starting and the bigger ones will being shortley.


Lots and Lots of small ones just chillin' on the bank not hitting a thing


----------



## Bassmastr (Jun 8, 2004)

Flip lizards,craws,jigs, and tubes on the beds for best results!! Good luck!!


----------

